# Fichiers d'icones



## microfox (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour

Je suis tout nouveau sur ce forum et en fait tout nouveau à OS X par le biais de mon nouveau mac mini (trois fois le même mot dans la même phrase, faut le faire).

Dans d'autres systèmes d'exploitation que je ne nommerai pas, on trouve quelques dossiers renfermant des icones que l'on peut utiliser pour effectuer certaines modifications au gré de notre fantaisie. Les créateurs d'OS X ont-ils pensé à cela ? Et si oui, ou peut-on retrouver ces dossiers ?   

Merci


----------



## cameleone (1 Janvier 2006)

Non, il n'y a pas d'icônes "alternatives" intégrées à Mac Os, mais la possibilité de personnaliser les icônes existe bien entendu. Le mieux étant de télécharger des packs d'icônes (souvent gratuits). Tu en trouveras entre autres ici

http://www.iconfactory.com/

ou encore là 

http://interfacelift.com/

(et sur bien d'autres sites...)


----------



## microfox (1 Janvier 2006)

Merci pour la réponse.

C'est moi qui en perd sérieusement ou quoi ?  Je n'ai rien vu de gratuit sur les deux sites suggérés, bien au contraire.

$179, $299, $349 US dollars pour quelques icones...WOW .

Des plans pour que je retourne dans l'enfer de ce cher Oncle Bill...
Ça ces des farces mais quand même....


----------



## naas (1 Janvier 2006)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur macgé 

Les icônes sont gratuites, ce qui est payant c'est le logiciel pour faire des icones
sinon en gratuit un tour sur versiontracker te donnera ceci par exemple


----------



## Dark Templar (1 Janvier 2006)

Je déplace dans Customisation, une lecture du tutoriel en haut te donnera pas mal de liens, que ce soit vers des sites qui recensent les icônes où vers des logiciels.


----------



## naas (1 Janvier 2006)

j'avais même pas vu :bebe:


----------



## microfox (1 Janvier 2006)

Merci à tous.

J'ai finalement compris...


----------

